
Amazon delivery driver shares his experience - appwiz
https://www.geekwire.com/2017/amazon-delivery-driver-like-work-tech-giants-citizen-package-brigade/
======
rectang
I'd like to see his report after he gets injured in a crash while driving for
Amazon.

Exploiting information asymmetry and offloading risk onto contractors are what
drives the gig economy.

